# Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?



## Xeviltan (30. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

da dies hier mein erster Beitrag wird, noch eine kurze Vorstellungsrunde:
Mein Name ist Christopher, bin 26 Jahre jung und habe mit dem Angeln als kleiner Knirps mit meinem Opa angefangen. Nach einer mehrjährigen Pause fange ich in zwei Wochen mit meiner Fischereiprüfung an.

Kommen wir zu meiner Frage: ich habe vor etlichen Jahren eine Rute von meinem Nachbar geschenkt bekommen, mit der ich auch schon ein paar Mal auf Grund angeln war. Was kann ich aber eigentlich richtig sinnvolles mit diesem Gerät (bis jetzt ohne Rolle) anfangen? Es handelt sich dabei um eine

*Balzer Fibrex Dorsch *_(2,35m Länge - 2-teilig - Wg. 100-200g - 285g Gewicht)_

Sobald ich meinen Schein habe und im Angelverein bin, wollte ich auf Raubfische (Hecht, Zander, Barsch) aber auch Friedfische angeln gehen. Welche Methode (Feedern, Stippen, Pose, KöFi oder Kunstköder) ich verwenden werde, darauf habe ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht festgelegt.

Ich bitte um eure Einschätzung...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Sagt ja eigentlich schon der Name...ist eine Meeresrute zum Pilken. Für die meisten Binnengewässer hier aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen....vielleicht vom Boot aus oder Spundwand auf Großfisch aber sonst wird man die kaum verwenden können wegen der kurzen Länge und dem sehr hohen Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Der Name der Rute sagt es ja schon . Pilkrute und für Nord oder Ostsee geeignet . Spezies nehmen hier solche Ruten zum angeln auf Aal im Hauptstrom der Elbe . 
Am Vereinsgewässer würd ich die nicht einsetzen , viel zu hohes Wurfgewicht und ab in den Schrank damit . #c


----------



## Xeviltan (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Danke schonmal für die ersten Einschätzungen. Wäre es möglich, diese Rute hier im Forum zu verkaufen (also würden sich Abnehmer finden) und für welchen Preis könnte ich solch eine Rute anbieten?


----------



## Andal (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Da wird die Packung teurer, wie der Inhalt. So eine Rute kannst du no-name für unter 20,- € neu haben.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Stell die Rute in den Schrank. 
Als Pilkrute kann man sie durchaus verwenden. Evtl. sogar als Vertikalrute zum Wallerangeln. 

Alternativ kann man sie evtl. auch als "Hebe-Stock" für eine Senke verwenden.


----------



## moskito72 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Du kannst Sie auch mir schenken ;-)
Als Wallerangel könntest Du Sie vllcht. verwenden, wenn Du die Montag mit einem Boot ausbringen kannst......

vg


----------



## Andal (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Für Norwegen ist sowas ganz nützlich, wenn man mal vom Steg aus ein paar Plattfische angeln möchte, oder so.


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Nimm sie doch einfach als hechtangel.
20cm+ köfis rumballern |supergri


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Für Karpfen mit Festblei auf kürzere Entfernungen taugt die auch.


----------



## Jose (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



Xeviltan schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die ersten Einschätzungen. Wäre es möglich, diese Rute hier im Forum zu verkaufen (also würden sich Abnehmer finden) und für welchen Preis könnte ich solch eine Rute anbieten?




Nein, kannst du NOCH nicht: 
REGELN zum Einstellen von Kleinanzeigen


und weitere versuche, die in irgendwelchen themen anzubieten, werden unweigerlich zu verwarnungen führen.
:g


----------



## Xeviltan (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Mein letzter Beitrag sollte nicht als Verkaufsangebot angesehen werden Ich wollte die Rute eventuell an anderer Stelle (bspw. eBay) anbieten, daher auch die Frage, was ich dafür verlangen kann und ob sich für sowas überhaupt Abnehmer finden.


----------



## Xeviltan (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Für Karpfen mit Festblei auf kürzere Entfernungen taugt die auch.



Das ist doch mal eine Idee mit der ich was anfangen kann. Kannst du mir da noch einige Tipps geben?
Eine Seite mit einer illustrierten Darstellung habe ich ja unter http://www.angler-online.de/montagen/einfache-festbleimontage_3072.html

Nur benötige ich für die Rute dann noch eine Rolle. Auf was soll ich beim Rollenkauf für Karpfen achten? Welche Schnurstärke, Länge?


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

*Bezogen auf Verkauf*

Die Frage wurde die bereits beantwortet. Siehe einige Beiträge zurück, z.b. von Kollege Andal.

Ab in den Schrank damit.

Oder auf einen Angelflohmarkt mal stellen. 
Evtl. gibt es noch nen 5er dafür.

Aber eigentlich ist jede Mühe das Teil zu verkaufen vergebene Mühe.


----------



## Ines (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Warum fährst du nicht mal mit dem Kutter raus und probierst tatsächlich, mit der Rute Dorsch zu angeln? Eine günstige robuste Rolle noch dazu und dann ab auf die Ostsee - macht Spaß!


----------



## feko (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

also,ich würd se nehmen-
und in den Müll schmeißen =)
vg


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Ihr seid teilweise enorm hilfreich für einen Anfänger.

Natürlich ist die Rute kein High End. Aber für Hecht mit Köfi oder Karpfen mit Festblei taugt sie allemal. Man man man...

Und wenn der Kollege mal aufn Kutter will geht sie. Und "Brandungsangeln" von der Seebrücke geht damit auch.

Er ist ANFÄNGER! Und die Rute ist fürs schwere Geschäft durchaus vielfältig einsetzbar. Nicht optimal, aber einsetzbar. Der Rest kommt doch ohnehin Stück für Stück.

Wir "Profis" optimieren uns doch auch zu Tode und fangen damit nicht zwangsläufig einen Fisch mehr. Wir haben höchstens für alles das "optimale" Gerät.


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



Xeviltan schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Idee mit der ich was anfangen kann. Kannst du mir da noch einige Tipps geben?
> Eine Seite mit einer illustrierten Darstellung habe ich ja unter http://www.angler-online.de/montagen/einfache-festbleimontage_3072.html
> 
> Nur benötige ich für die Rute dann noch eine Rolle. Auf was soll ich beim Rollenkauf für Karpfen achten? Welche Schnurstärke, Länge?



Ja, genau das ist eine einfach Festbleimontage. Kombinier das besser noch mit einer schweren, vorgebleiten Futterspirale. Dann hast Du gleich Futter am Platz. In Verbindung mit Mais und dem richtigen Platz führt das schnell zu Brassen und Karpfen.

Rolle: Ganz wichtig, gute Bremse. Alles andere ist schön, aber nicht wichtig beim Grundangeln.

Schnur würde ich für die ersten Versuche und die zu erwartenden Satzkarpfen und Brassen ne Mono von 0,30 bis 0,35 empfehlen...gute 100 m dürfen es sein.

Gute, günstige Rolle für Deinen Zweck ist ne Ryobi Ecusima in 4000er Größe...die ist für den Preis genial, hat ne gute Bremse und zwei Spulen bei.

Freilauf ist nicht notwendig, ein Gummiband am Griff oder ne aufgedrehte Bremse tut es genauso.


----------



## Xeviltan (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



feko schrieb:


> also,ich würd se nehmen-
> und in den Müll schmeißen =)
> vg



Wow der konstruktivste Vorschlag, den ich heute gehört habe.
*Ironie aus*


@Ines:
Mit dem Kutter komme ich hier im Schwarzwald nicht sehr weit, aber das konntest du ja nicht wissen. Ostsee oder Nordsee Urlaub ist leider auch nicht in nächster Zeit geplant.

Also wenn die wirklich niemanden mehr was wert ist, dann behalte ich sie wirklich einfach und würde sie als Karpfenangel einsetzen.
Danke schon mal für Tipps für eine Rolle, darf auch bis 50€ kosten wenn nötig auch mehr. Die Rolle werde ich dann ja später mal an eine richtige Karpfenangel montieren können.

Zur Schnur: Ich hätte noch *[FONT=&quot]500m Climax  0,25mm 5,6kg Monofile Schnur in braun[/FONT]*.
Ich hoffe die kann ich benutzen


----------



## pike-81 (30. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Vielleicht kannst Du die ja doch mal für eine Kuttertour gebrauchen. Macht echt Spaß, sollte jeder Angler mal erlebt haben.
Ansonsten wurde ja schon geschrieben, daß Du sie für das schwere Grundangeln einsetzen kannst.
Vor meiner schweren Baitcaster habe ich meine Pilkrute gerne und oft für Hecht genutzt.
Gerade beim Schleppen mit größeren Ködern macht das durchaus Sinn. Die Rute ist eh im Halter, der Hecht hakt sich besser selbst, und das Köderspektrum ist nach oben hin größer.
Allgemein ist es immer besser lieber ein paar Nummern zu schwer, als zu leicht zu fischen.
Petri


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Die Idee von Pike gibt mir gleich noch eine weitere Verwendung.
Also Rute für große Gummis und Swimbaits werden solche Ruten durchaus von preisbewussten Anglern auf großen Gewässern wie Bodden und Müritz genutzt. Auch als Jerkrute ist sie trotz der Länge noch einsetzbar.

Und für Aal mit Grundblei sowieso.

Ne billige Allroundhure sozusagen.


----------



## Case (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ne billige Allroundhure sozusagen.



Sowas hab ich auch. Ich nenn das die Überraschungsrute.

Ne alte Freilaufrolle von Daiwa dran, 30er Mono, 28er Aalvorfach, 40 Gramm Laufblei. Tauwurm dran und einfach rausballern. Ist wirklich überraschend was man da so alles fängt.

Case


----------



## Ines (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



> Ist wirklich überraschend was man da so alles fängt.


Und die Fische interessiert das nicht, wie die Rute aussieht...|supergri


----------



## Wallersen (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Also ich verschenke prizipiell alle Balzer Ruten die ich so gewinne oder geschenkt bekomme. Brechen bei mir eh alle nur durch.


----------



## Ines (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Ich finde Balzer eine gute Marke.
Durch den Japan-Hype ist sie etwas unterbewertet.

Aber die Princess Magna Silver zum Beispiel ist eine wunderbar sensible Pilkrute.


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Naja, Balzer WAR mal richtig gut.

Mittlerweile sind die Ruten brauchbar bis gut und unterbewertet, die Rollen nähern sich aber leider dem Cormoran Niveau, kein Vergleich zu den alten leider.

Aber Kunstköder, Schnur (die Ironline) und sowas sind gut von denen, die Stahlvorfächer auch.


----------



## Jose (30. September 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Naja, Balzer WAR mal richtig gut.
> ...



ist doch 'ne alte rute


----------



## Xeviltan (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch zur Rute. Durch Beanspruchung, falsche Lagerung oder was weiß ich warum, hat sich sowas wie die Klarlackschicht gelöst.
Kann oder sollte ich sowas behandeln, indem ich sie nochmal mit einer Schicht Klarlack aus der Sprühdose behandel, oder soll ichs einfach so lassen.

Habe mich mittlerweile mal mit den Rollen beschäftigt und mich bei diversen Händlern in den Sonderangeboten umgeschaut. Welche von den Rollen könnt ihr mir für die Balzer Rute für Karpfen empfehlen?

 - Daiwa Procaster X 1550
 - Browning Activate 640BF
 - Quantum Q-Vex 30

Kommen alle so ziemlich auf den gleichen Preis, von daher Frage ich.


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Naja, wenn es ne Rolle für 50 Euro ca. in robust sein soll...4000er Penn Sargus, Vollmetall, zwei Spulen, gute Bremse. Fertig is.

Sonst die Ryobi Ecusima, die ich schon empfohlen habe. Für den Preis gibts nix besseres. Robust, gut verarbeitet, sehr gute Bremse, zwei Spulen.

Die anderen Rollen kenn ich nicht...vielleicht ja einer der anderen hier?


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



Xeviltan schrieb:


> Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch zur Rute. Durch Beanspruchung, falsche Lagerung oder was weiß ich warum, hat sich sowas wie die Klarlackschicht gelöst.



Stell mal ein Bild rein. Wenn das nur ne kleine Ecke is, würde ich nix machen. Ansonsten...hol Dir ne Flasche klaren Nagellack. Damit sind solche Kleinigkeiten, übrigens auch an Ringbindungen, ratz fatz erledigt.


----------



## Xeviltan (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Stell mal ein Bild rein. Wenn das nur ne kleine Ecke is, würde ich nix machen. Ansonsten...hol Dir ne Flasche klaren Nagellack. Damit sind solche Kleinigkeiten, übrigens auch an Ringbindungen, ratz fatz erledigt.



Bilder kann ich leider nicht reinstellen, da die Rolle noch bei meinem Eltern im Keller schlummert, wo sie vor ca 9 Jahren eingelagert wurde.
Aber die Stellen sind schon sehr viel größer als nur eine kleine Ecke. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich das aber noch nachholen.


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Normal ist das nur unschön, aber harmlos. Ich glaube, ich weiß, was Du meinst...is normal.


----------



## H.Senge (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Habe mit Balzer Ruten bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Mir ist auch mal eine Steckverbindung im Drill gebrochen und das A-Teil in der Elbe versunken. Ein Anruf bei Balzer, 4 Euro Porto und am nächsten Tag war ein nagelneues Teil im Briefkasten. Selbstverständlich auf Kulanz. Das ist Service, wie man ihn leider viel zu selten bekommt.


----------



## Xeviltan (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Da die Spulengröße besser passt habe ich mir nun die Penn Sargus SG 2000 gekauft. Aufgezogen wird wie schon angesprochen Climax 0,25mm mit 5,6kg Tragkraft in braun. Passen dann an die 200m drauf. Sollte wohl locker reichen.


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Ne 2000er Sargus an ner Pilkrute |bigeyes !

Junge, lass das, hör auf mich. Nimm ne 4000er!!!!!

Du lässt Dich täuschen Schnurfassungsvermögen. Die 2000er Sargus ist eine kleine Barschrolle!!! Ne 4000er, maximal ne 3000er passt zu der Rute...

Dat passt so nicht, die kleine Rolle, die starke Rute und der dünne Faden!!!


----------



## Xeviltan (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ne 2000er Sargus an ner Pilkrute |bigeyes !
> 
> Junge, lass das, hör auf mich. Nimm ne 4000er!!!!!
> 
> ...



Das die Rute nicht zum Pilken genutzt werden soll, sondern für einfache Grundbleimontagen auf Karpfen oder sowas hast du gelesen?


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Kollege, ich habe die 2000er Sargus. Die ist für eine schwere Grundrute, und als diese möchtest Du die Rute verwenden, viel zu klein!!!

Das passt nicht.

Und ne 25er Schnur passt dazu auch nicht. Ne 35er schon eher mit nem 30er Vorfach. Ein halbwegs ordentlicher Karpfen zerlegt Dir die 25er beim ersten Run, zumal das Vorfach dann ja noch schwächer ist. Wenn ich mit der Rute 80 Gramm Festblei werfe, knallt es einmal und die 25er is durch!!

Das Verhältnis passt hinten und vorn nicht.


----------



## Xeviltan (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Okay ich verstehe schon. Dann bestell ich die 2000er Sargus wieder ab. Aber für die 4000er Sargus muss ich erst noch warten bis wieder Geld verfügbar ist.
Schade das die 0,25mm Schnur nicht reicht. Ich bin eigentlich eher davon ausgegangen, dass es mehr um die Tragkraft als um die Schnurstärke geht. Außerdem habe ich noch keine 0,35mm Schnur. Natürlich gibt es dafür auch wieder 1000 Meinungen und 1001 Empfehlung welche Schnur die Beste ist. Gibt es denn eine Markenempfehlung?


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Nimm ne Daiwa Samurai. Die ist gut und günstig. Ca. 5 Euro für 500m. 

Wo bestellst Du die Rolle zu welchem Preis? Hier gibts die Sargus für 60 Euro : http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Sargus-SG-4000--207.html , die 3000er für 53. 

Und die Schnur hier ist auch nicht schlecht: http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Magic-X-Mono-Hecht-Spezial-035--2238.html . Relativ wenig Dehnung und liegt gut auf der Rolle.


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Hi,
ich weiß nicht, ob es Dir hilft, die Rollendiskussion nochmal neu anzufachen, aber ich werfe als Alternative die Okuma Longbow ins Rennen. Eine günstige, aber stabile Freilaufrolle. Gibt es z.B. bei Gerlinger. Ich hab nix gegen die Sargus, ich hab selber eine 4000er Sargus, aber zum Hecht-Spinnfischen und nicht zum Karpfenangeln...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Verkauf die Rute lieber für nen 10er, leg dann nochmal 10 Euro drauf und hol dir ne billige Karpfenrute. So ein 200g Prügel ist nichtmal richtig für Karpfen geeignet...die Rute arbeitet nicht...gibt im Drill kaum nach...die Wurfweite ist sehr gering und sollten Hindernisse im Wasser sein wirds das mit der kurzen Rute auch gewesen sein bzw mit dem Karpfen. Und wegen der Rolle....so ne 4000er ist eigentlich schon untere Grenze, wenn man mit schwerem Gerät auf Karpfen angeln will. Eine Freilaufrolle wäre vermutlich auch besser geeignet. Es gibt von Okuma die Proforce...die kostet fast nichts, ist aber für den Preis gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## H.Senge (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Ich versteh bei der ganzen Diskussion eins nicht. 

Die Rute ist nachweislich vielleicht nen 10er Wert, aber es wird auf Krampf auf 5 Seiten darüber diskutiert, wie man sie jetzt am besten ausrüstet.

Ne standard Rute für den Anfang, welche man auch ruhig mal gegen nen baum lehnen kann oder im Treppenhaus an die Decke stoßen kann ohne das gleich die nächste Finanzkrise ansteht kostet um und bei 30 Euro. Damit kannst du dann nahezu alles fischen. 45gr. Wurfgewicht und gut ist. damit kriegst du nen Effzettblinker deine 30 Meter vorbei am Schilf geworfen, du kannst nen 10cm KöFi an der HEchtpose servieren und nen 40er Grundblei auf deine Weißfische legen. Dabei kann trotzdem nen Karpfen beißen, aber ich befürchte wenn er nichtmal seine Fischereiprüfung hat, wird er nicht versteift auf Karpfen angeln wollen, das hat er nie geschrieben und wäre auch nicht empfehlenswert, da die Motivation länger bleibt, wenn man erstmal fängt, egal was. 

Kauf dir für 30 Euro ne Rute und leg nochmal 45 für ne Rolle drauf. Hol dir ne 3000er Spinrolle. Ne Cormoran Red Master PiF 3000 oder eine SPRO PAssion 730 die kostet mit Schnur knappe 50 Euro und dann holste dir 2 Spulen eine mit Ner Monofilen und eine mit ner (beschichteten) geflochtenen. Beschichtet, damit du Perücken gut lösen kannst, welche am Anfang definitiv entstehen werden.  Mit dieser Ausrüstung für 70 Euro sind noch 30 Euro für 3 Posen 5 Bleie eine PAckung Wirbel und ein Paar Kneifbleie, 7er Haken und nen Effzett Blinker übrig.  Mit dieser Ausrüstung kannst du so ziemlich jeden deutschen Fisch fangen. und sollte dir der 50 Pfünder beim ersten Run die Rute zerballern hattest du Monsterpech.  Normalerweise fängste nen paar Weißfische und begibst dich nebenbei auf Hecht /Barschjagd. Wenn du etwas mehr budget hast kauf dir noch ne zweite Rute dann kannste eine auf Pose/Grund legen und die andere für die Zwischenzeit zum spinnen benutzen.


Das Argument "Eine 50 euro Rolle ist drin aber für eine 70 Euro Rolle muss ich sparen" zählt meiner Meinung nach nicht, dann muss man halt ein Bier weniger am Abend trinken oder spart sich die nächste Schachtel Zigaretten.

alles was danach kommt ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Xeviltan (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Ich versteh bei der ganzen Diskussion eins nicht.
> 
> Die Rute ist nachweislich vielleicht nen 10er Wert, aber es wird auf Krampf auf 5 Seiten darüber diskutiert, wie man sie jetzt am besten ausrüstet.
> 
> ...



Eine Standardausrüstung habe ich schon bereits mit einer Cormoran BLACK MASTER 8PiF 3000 und der Cormoran Carb-O-Star XT Spinrute 3.00m 20-60g. Hat mich zusammen 60€ gekostet. Ein paar verschiedene Schnüre von 0,17 bis 0,30mm habe ich auch. Den restlichen Kleinmist kann ich von meinem Onkel nehmen, oder mit der Zeit selbst kaufen. Das ist ja alle kein Problem.

Ich wollte nur noch eine Verwendungsmöglichkeit für die Balzer Rute haben und dazu halt eine passende Rolle (außer Meeresfischen).

Zum Thema Fischereiprüfung kann ich nur sagen, dass der Vorbereitungskurz nächstes Wochenende anfägt und ich Mitte November mit der Prüfung dran bin.

Und zum Thema 


> Das Argument "Eine 50 euro Rolle ist drin aber für eine 70 Euro Rolle  muss ich sparen" zählt meiner Meinung nach nicht, dann muss man halt ein  Bier weniger am Abend trinken oder spart sich die nächste Schachtel  Zigaretten


kann ich nur sagen, dass ich halt nicht alles auf einmal kaufen muss, weil es diesen Monat schon genug Angelzeug war. Die Rolle wirds nächsten Monat auch noch geben und vielleicht sogar noch biller als jetzt.
...und bitte komm mir nicht mit "...dann muss man halt ein  Bier weniger am Abend trinken oder spart sich die nächste Schachtel  Zigaretten". Du kennst mich nicht, also kannst du dir solche Sprüche sparen, da ich weder rauche, noch Bier trinke (wenn da Alkoholfreies, was aber ein Mal alle halbe Jahre vorkommt).


----------



## H.Senge (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Das sollte keinesfalls als Angriff verstanden werden, tut mir leid. Ich wollte nur genau das sagen, dass du dich nicht vom Preis lenken lassen sollst, denn genau wie du sagst ist die Rolle nächsten Monat auch noch da und bis dahin raucht man halt weniger oder trinkt ein Bier weniger, so war das gemeint. Bier und Zigaretten galten nur als Beispiel für dinge auf die man sehr gut verzichten kann, wie du ja scheinbar jeden Tag beweist 


Das Thema las sich nur bisher so, als wolle man dir auf Krampf eine Rolle auf die Rute drücken, was ich auf keinen Fall tun würde. Wenn du eh schon ein bisschen Ausrüstung hast, nimm die gleiche Ausrüstung auch für deine Dorschrute.


Die Cormoran Rolle kannst du locker auf da dran hängen und als KöFi Rute benutzen, aber überlege immer, ob die andere Spinrute die du hast vielleicht schöner dafür ist. 

Fische fangen kannste mit allem, genau wie unsere Eltern früher mit Ruten und Rollen geangelt haben, welche nen knappes Kilo wogen und 3 Ringe hatten. Meine erste Kuttertour habe ich mit einer Glasfaser Hechtrute aus den 70ern bestritten, und ich habe auch nicht weniger Dorsche gefangen. 

Ich würde in die Rute kein Geld investieren, wenn du auf ihren Gebrauch nicht angewiesen bist, was du ja definitiv nicht bist wenn du die andere Ausrüstung hast und nicht am Meer wohnst.


Liebe Grüße
Heino


----------



## Xeviltan (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Schön, ich finde damit sind wir alle hier glaube ich einverstanden, wenn ich jetzt festhalte, dass die Rolle im Laufe der Zeit kommen wird und übergangsweise an der Balzer Platz finden wird.

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe und dies war sicher nicht mein letzter Beitrag, den ihr von mir lesen werdet. Von daher auf ein weiteres gutes Zusammenarbeiten und -beraten


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Ich versteh bei der ganzen Diskussion eins nicht.
> Die Rute ist nachweislich vielleicht nen 10er Wert, aber es wird auf Krampf auf 5 Seiten darüber diskutiert, wie man sie jetzt am besten ausrüstet.
> ......


Naja, die Frage hieß "Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?", da fand ich es netter, nicht einfach mit "wegschmeißen" zu antworten . Ich empfinde es durchaus als Ärgernis, dass hier im Forum sehr oft eine Frage nach Ausrüstungsergänzungsmöglichkeiten (sprich: Welche Rute zu vorhandwener Rolle, umgekehrt, etc.) dahingehend abdriftet, den armen Fragestellern eine vollständige Neuausstattung zu empfehlen. Gerade bei beschränkten Budgets wird auch gerne angeraten, zu warten und das doppelte oder dreifache zu investieren. Ich denke, das kann den einen oder anderen Hilfsbedürftigen etwas frustrieren...
Grüße,
Michael
P.S.: Und das war ganz allgemein gemeint und kein persönlicher Angriff #h


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Darum sage ich ja auch. Was man hat, das hat man und so lange es kein Brot frisst, hat man es gut im Haus. Glaubt einem alten Sack. Irgendwann nimmt man so ein Trumm doch wieder mal raus und zeigt ihm das Wasser und wenn es nur in einem Anfall purer Nostalgie ist.


----------



## feko (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Also,ich sehe die Sache so,
das man auch für wenig Geld eine gute Ausrüstung zusammen kriegt.
Und lieber einfach etwas länger gespart,um sich dann eine zu gönnen.
Jetzt gibt der Ersteller Geld,um um eine Rolle der Rute anzupassen,die nur mehr oder minder für das hiesige fischen geeignet ist.
außderdem kommt jetzt der Winter,naja,Herbst,aber ok,er wird noch viel Zeit haben sich Gedanken zu machen,und zu belesen-die kalten Monate sind lang.
Und wahrscheinlich,wird das ganze eh noch Geld kosten-diese Cormoranrolle macht es vermutlich nicht mal eine Saison.


----------



## H.Senge (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Die Cormoran red Master PiF 8 ist eine extrem robuste Rolle, die hält ein leben lang. Die perfekte Allroundrolle die ein Sandkorn im Getriebe nicht umbringt und die gern mal ins wasser fallen darf. Bin top zufrieden mit ihr und fische sie an meiner "egal was beißt hauptsache Fisch" Rute mit ner 30er monofilen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Die Cormoran red Master PiF 8 ist eine extrem robuste Rolle, die hält ein leben lang.



Mit solchen Aussagen sollte man besser geizen, wenn man es ernst nimmt. Wie lange ist diese Rolle schon auf dem Markt, b.z.w. im Betrieb?

So etwas kann man einer Quick 330, einer Shakespeare President, oder entsprechenden Rollen von Abu und Mitchell aus den 70ern "andichten", denn die haben es bereits bewiesen, wie man Jahrzehnte des Angeln überleben kann.


----------



## volkerm (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Andal,

Daiwa SS 1300 bis 2600 kann man das guten Gewissens auch unterstellen.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Da gibt es noch andere auch, aber die sind entweder alt, oder werden nach alten Mustern gefertigt. Und es werden täglich weniger!


----------



## volkerm (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Untergang der langlebigen Stationärrollen war dieses kleine Lager, was für "infinite" Rücklaufsperre gut sein soll.


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Na na, ne Slammer hat auch unendlichen Rücklauf...genau wie Spinfisher SSG/ SSM und Sargus und Fin Nor Sportfisher und Co...die sind alle nicht für schnellen Tod bekannt..so schrecklich kann das Lager wohl also nicht sein.


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Die Cormoran red Master PiF 8 ist eine extrem robuste Rolle, die hält ein leben lang.



Was zu beweisen wäre |kopfkrat ! Ne Cormoran Rolle, die ein Leben lang hält, halt ich für ein Gerücht  ! Es sei denn, man is schon 90 :vik: ! Dann könnte es für die Restlebenserwartung knapp reichen.


----------



## feko (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Auf jeden Fall sind die Cormoran Rollen zu teuer-eben weil die Lebenserwartung sehr gering ist.Ziemlich egal welches Modell.
Wie gesagt,ich würde versuchen die Rute zu veräußern,sich zu belesen,
und dann guten Gewissens Qualität kaufen.
vg


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



feko schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sind die Cormoran Rollen zu teuer-eben weil die Lebenserwartung sehr gering ist.Ziemlich egal welches Modell.
> Wie gesagt,ich würde versuchen die Rute zu veräußern,sich zu belesen,
> und dann guten Gewissens Qualität kaufen.
> vg



sind diese Aussagen eigene Erfahrungen? Alles selbst getestet?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Also ich hatte zwei C.-Rollen, man will ja unvoreingenommen an die Sache gehen. NIE, nie wieder!

Das übelste Gerät aus diesem Hause ist die "hängende" Multirolle. Da hab ich letztes Jahr zwei beim bloßen Einholen der Montagen abkacken sehen. Vorher wurde ich aber von den Eignern noch belehrt, wie sagenhaft toll diese Haspeln doch wären.


----------



## vermesser (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Ich hatte leider sogar ein paar mehr Rollen von denen (mein damaliger örtlicher Händler hatte vorwiegend Cormoran, also kamen Geschenke etc. von dort). Müssen so 5 gewesen sein. Keine davon lebt noch. Die letzten zwei halbwegs laufenden habe ich verschenkt. Die ratterten und knarrten aber auch zum Gotterbarmen.

Das härteste mit den Rollen war, daß ein mittlerer Hecht eine quasi komplett zerlegt hat, weil er recht schwungvoll rückwärts flüchtete. Eh die Bremse ansprang, war der Rücklauf hin und das Getriebe hatte nach dem Drill Unwucht...

Für mich heißt das, Cormoran kann einfach keine Rollen. Zumal die Erfahrungen im Bekanntenkreis nicht besser sind.


----------



## Xeviltan (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Bei euren ganzen Erfahrungen zu Cormoran-Rollen würde mich als Neuling und sogar als Besitzer einer Cormoran-Rolle interessieren, welche genau das war.


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Moin...
Ich war auch mal Cormoran-Roller... Die letzten "guten", die ich in Erinnerung habe, sind aus den frühen 90ern gewesen. Ich weiss nicht mehr die genaue Bezeichnung derer, die sich danach in die schnellen Fischgründe eingingen, kann mich nur noch an eine Umtauschorgie einer SinusBR mit "Rosenholzgriff" erinnern (zwischen 2002 und 2003). Das wurde irgendwann zum "Running-Gag" - und zum Glück für den Händler hat er davon nicht viele verkauft. Er sah sie alle wieder!
Jetzige Cormoran-Rollen interessieren mich nach meinen letzten und anderer aktuellen Erfahrungen nicht wirklich mehr!

Und ja - die Corboss (siehe Andal) war auch m. E. ein schlechter Witz.... :q


----------



## vermesser (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



Xeviltan schrieb:


> Bei euren ganzen Erfahrungen zu Cormoran-Rollen würde mich als Neuling und sogar als Besitzer einer Cormoran-Rolle interessieren, welche genau das war.



Weiß wahrscheinlich keiner mehr, ich auch nicht. Cormoran hat ein derartiges "Innovationstempo", daß es zu kaum einer Rolle langfristige Erfahrungen gibt, was einerseits an der Lebensdauer liegt und andererseits am schnellen Wechsel des Programms. 

Sollte Cormoran tatsächlich einmal ne gute Rolle bauen und sich das rumsprechen, ist sie schon wieder aus dem Programm geflogen und nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## feko (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Bei mir waren es 3 rollen,davon 2 versch. Modelle.
Eine Meeresrolle ich ich geschenkt bekam,hinüber,
und dann 2 Rollen corcast pif irgendwas,
die waren die Krönung.
Es funktionieren keine mehr.
Es sollte nicht die Frage gestellt werden,wer nicht zufrieden ist,sondern wer zufrieden ist mit den Produkten =)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Ich bin zufrieden  Nutze einige Cormoran Rollen zum Grundangeln....fürs Spinnfischen würde ich mir die allerdings auch nicht unbedingt kaufen.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Mein Cormoran Rollenerlebnis beschränkt sich auf die legendäre El-Bas,
vor ca.30 Jahren die erste Rolle mit eingebautem Bissanzeiger und LED Lämpchen!
Ja, bis dann der 12 Pfünder Karpfen die Achse verbog!
Aber der Bissanzeiger und LED haben vor wenigen Jahren noch funktioniert, als ich das Teil aus meinem großen Eimer zog, wo ich die Leichen verwahre!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Bei C. muss man fragen, welche nicht ganz so schlecht ist. Gut ist gar keine. Wäre C. der letzte, der Rollen verkauft, das Lager der reinen Kopfrutenfischer hätten einen Apostel mehr. Darauf darfst du einen brennen lassen!


----------



## Harrie (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Cormoran Rollenerlebnis beschränkt sich auf die legendäre El-Bas,
> vor ca.30 Jahren die erste Rolle mit eingebautem Bissanzeiger und LED Lämpchen!
> Ja, bis dann der 12 Pfünder Karpfen die Achse verbog!
> Aber der Bissanzeiger und LED haben vor wenigen Jahren noch funktioniert, als ich das Teil aus meinem großen Eimer zog, wo ich die Leichen verwahre!
> ...




Moin 
Jürgen

Die Elbas war der Nachfolger der Rotary,die hatte noch zusätzlich eine Kampfbremse. Ich fische beide Modelle noch heute an meinen Stellfischruten im Fluß und muss sagen das ich bis jetzt keine Rolle gefunden habe die einen so leichten Freilauf besitzt. 

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



> und muss sagen das ich bis jetzt keine Rolle gefunden habe die einen so leichten Freilauf besitzt.


Da ich nur spinnfische,war die El-Bas auch meine einzige Freilaufrolle und daher habe ich keinen Vergleich?
Aber in der Tat war der Freilauf sensibel genug, um damit auch Zander zu fangen, wie gesagt bis ich dann mal ne Kartoffel rangehängt habe.
Die ganze Rolle hat eben auch nicht gerade einen soliden Eindruck gemacht,Plastik halt!

Jürgen


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Ich hab mir neulich erst eine C-Rolle für den Einstieg ins Pickern gekauft. Ging halt davon aus, dass man damit ein wenig "reinschnuppern" könnte. Ende vom Lied war, dass ein mittelprächtiger Brassen sich den Köder einverleibte, und somit die Bremse greifen musste. Die ersten Sekunden lief sie auch recht ruhig, aber leider eierte sie nach dem Fisch total. Und das nach dem ersten Einsatz bei dem die Bremse arbeiten musste.


Edit: Die Rolle heißt Cormoran Bull Fighter 4PiF 1000!
       Gut, für gute 20€ kann man nicht viel erwarten, aber als etwaige Reserve, falls mal 
       ein größerer beigeht, sollte sie doch eigentlich reichen (oder zumindest das "Rein-
       schnuppern" ermöglichen). Eine günstige von Mitchell hätte dies vermutlich wieder mit
       Leichtigkeit gemeistert.

       Ich seh gerade die Artikelbeschreibung, da hätte ich eigentlich schon hellhörig werden 
       sollen: "....Die BULL FIGHTER 4PiF gehört in dieser Preisklasse zu den Besten auf dem
       Markt und schaut wie eine viel teurere Rolle aus"


----------



## feko (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Hachja,Rutenbrüche und Getriebeschäden sind bei vielen sachen vorprogrammiert.... =)


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Geiler Thread, erste Seite gehts um eine Balzer Rute und auf der letzten Seite wird über Cormoran Rollen diskutiert...


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Geiler Thread, erste Seite gehts um eine Balzer Rute und auf der letzten Seite wird über Cormoran Rollen diskutiert...



Ja mei... hier diskutieren eben Angler in einer dynamischen Gesprächsrunde und eben Sektenmitglieder... so von wegen alles Hosianna und so weiter.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

@Allrounder27 Zur Rute wurde doch genug gesagt, jetzt kann man sich doch wohl ein wenig über Cormoran-Rollen auslassen.

Die ramschigen Ruten aus Glasfaser sind fürs Aalangeln aber prädestiniert. Noch keine kaputtgekriegt, obwohl mein Umgang es doch manchmal herausfordert.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Meine Rede. Vergleicht man Rollen von Mitchell und Cormoran der selben Preisklasse, sind das Welten..


----------



## vermesser (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*



Zobelix01 schrieb:


> Die BULL FIGHTER 4PiF gehört in dieser Preisklasse zu den Besten auf dem
> Markt und* schaut wie eine viel teurere Rolle aus*"



Das ist krass. Hab grade gegooglet...das steht WIRKLICH in der Artikelbeschreibung.

Wenn DAS kein Verkaufsargument ist.

Ihr Auto hat zwar nur 20 PS, keine Bremsen, rostet und das Getriebe hält nur 5000 km, aber es gehört in der Preisklasse zu den besten und sieht aus wie ein Benz  !


----------



## Franky (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Ja sollen die denn schreiben "hält max. 6 Monate und sieht auch noch billig aus"? :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Balzer-Rute bekommen - was mach ich damit?*

Wieso 6 Monate? :q
Eine meiner Erfahrungen mit der Mega-Superduper-Top-Rolle Cormoran Reel No.1 (die Top-Wormshaft-Version natürlich) war gerade mal 2h am Nachmittag, und das ist meinem Vater genauso passiert, 3 tote Rollen nach den ersten Paar Hängern vom Boot. Knacks, Verlegegetriebe gesprengt, vollkommen verbogen und im Arsch.

Aber das können nicht nur die! Wenn ich Rollen fürs harte Angeln mit durchgehened Dyneemaschnur das erste mal einsetze, mit GuFi-Hängern in Steinen und so, dann kackt so manche Rolle innerhalb einer Stunde ab.

Bei vielen Rollen kommt einem schon der Gedanke, dass das eigentlich Placebo-Rollen sind. :m
nett anzusehen, was zum Vorzeigen, aber der kleine Warnhinweis. "Bitte nicht wirklich hart mit angeln!" sollte schon draufstehen und beachtet werden!


----------

